# Deepest indoor pool...cool...



## billc (Aug 18, 2012)

I don't know if this was posted somewhere else but this is a great concept and would be a reason to take up diving.  I can't imagine maintaining this place. How much fun would it be to let a shark lose in here just to mix things up a little?

http://thechive.com/2012/08/17/the-deepest-indoor-swimming-pool-in-the-world-8-hq-photos-video/




6​​



12​​


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 18, 2012)

Really? You think THAT is a reason to take up diving?

Pool diving is incredibly boring. The only reason for doing pool dives is during basic open water certification when they are required (think of a basic OW cert as similar to the learners permit kids get before they turn 16) or to test gear after it's been serviced. Or maybe if there is NO other water around and you need to get wet just to practice the skills needed for real diving (helicopter turns, back kicks, line drills, valve drills...).

If you knew anything about sharks, you'd know that they're really not an issue for divers.


----------



## billc (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh Yeah...what about Mega Shark?

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1705773/


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 18, 2012)

Having a little difficulty seperating reality from fantasy, eh?

I heard Mega Shark prefers to attack from inside a toilet, and was last seen in the Michigan area.


----------



## elder999 (Aug 21, 2012)

Dirty Dog said:


> Really? You think THAT is a reason to take up diving?
> 
> Pool diving is incredibly boring. The only reason for doing pool dives is during basic open water certification when they are required (think of a basic OW cert as similar to the learners permit kids get before they turn 16) or to test gear after it's been serviced. Or maybe if there is NO other water around and you need to get wet just to practice the skills needed for real diving (helicopter turns, back kicks, line drills, valve drills...).
> 
> If you knew anything about sharks, you'd know that they're really not an issue for divers.



Several deep water pools are maintained around the world for instruction in underwater construction and demolition techniques-commercial diving. I've never seen it, but I imagine they'd be good for teaching rescue as well.

Yep, though. Pools.Pretty boring. (Though that one is neat, billi!)

Sharks. Good adrenalin rush, but not much of an issue most of the time.


----------



## Blindside (Aug 21, 2012)

There is a flooded Titan ICBM silo near where I live that you can go diving in, it is only three feet less deep than the Nemo 33 facility.

Edit:
looks like someone made a youtube vid.  The dive certainly looks alot more interesting....


----------



## Steve (Aug 21, 2012)

I've always wanted to learn to scuba.  My bro loves it.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 21, 2012)

elder999 said:


> Several deep water pools are maintained around the world for instruction in underwater construction and demolition techniques-commercial diving. I've never seen it, but I imagine they'd be good for teaching rescue as well.
> 
> Yep, though. Pools.Pretty boring. (Though that one is neat, billi!)
> 
> Sharks. Good adrenalin rush, but not much of an issue most of the time.



I did my rescue training in a cave.

Sharks are cool. I've got a video of Sue and I off Playa del Carmen with about a dozen 8-10' Bull Sharks. I've got another of a 6' nurse shark literally kissing my lens. 
Sharks are way cool.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 21, 2012)

Wow. Neat pool.


----------

